
Show HN: Supersimplesearch – Super simple search widget for your website - yunusabd
https://getsupersimplesearch.com/
======
yunusabd
We were building a new feature for our FAQ-bot[1], that would allow us to
perform a search as a fallback, when the bot doesn't have an answer. We then
realized that this is actually a useful thing in its own right, so we made it
into supersimplesearch. For now we're using Bing as a search engine, but if
there is enough interest, we might build our own search engine around this.

[1] [https://dialogbar.com/](https://dialogbar.com/)

